# Who is the W.H.O.



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

The following link is a video, that is not supported by GBATemp's Embedded Video at this time.
A simple trip to the library should allow you to acquire a book written by George Brock Chrisholm which like many books that nobody thinks to read, are exceptionally tale tale in regards to the claims made about him within this video. As for Tedros Adhanom, well he is new school, and we've PLENTY of video and documentation available about him which can be found on-line as well as those harder to reach or think of areas. 

If your library, College, or State does not have the book you are seeking, then ask your librarian about Inter library Loan.

https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6e7ff8327a0f0a35e1405a
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6e7ff8327a0f0a35e1405a


https://www.who.int/


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2021)

Hope this helps:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_W... an English,Entwistle, and drummer Keith Moon.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2021)

It depends on WHO you ask


----------



## notimp (Jan 16, 2021)

Well. even then...

WHOs financing is down to the operating costs of one big hospital in the the west - which came as a result of non western powers gaining more influence, despite the west still paying more (and a funding scheme, that was there to ensure that the west would maintain most financial influence) -

- which partly came as a result of china being shunned by a previous head of the WHO (bad move), but also because of developing nations getting more clout -

- aaaand now China blocked them from - well read for yourself, and dont explode right then and there... 

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/05/china/china-blocks-who-team-coronavirus-intl-hnk/index.html
https://www.dw.com/en/who-team-in-china-searching-for-coronavirus-birthplace/a-56218814

Their calls in the beginning of the Covid crisis arguably werent always 'correct' at least in intensity.

At the same time, france f.e. argues, that all things considered, building an alternative would be a disaster (pitching one against the other), and we need an international regulatory/coordinating body on health.

So you swallow the frog and keep lobbying - essentially. (If you are france at least).

And part of what people got angry about was the needed diplomatic effort to retain cooperation with countries like china.


----------

